# Find your Type through Writings, using Machine Learning AI



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

I found the following webpage, that allows you to input a text, and find your type, on this thread, by @littlewyng :






Myers Briggs Type Indicator Text analyzer Classifier | uClassify







www.uclassify.com





You can gather 8-9 sentences from your forum postings (or a single, fairly long forum reply), and copy-paste it into that webpage to get your type. It appears to work better when you are engaged in a conversation with someone, rather than writing a story or poem.

Also, the typing is based on cognitive functions, like Ne-Si (extroverted intuition-introverted sensing), or Fe-Ti (extroverted feeling-introverted thinking), so if you see something like ENTJ, ISFP, ENFP as typings for primary, secondary, and tertiary, it might actually be indicating Fi-Te with extroversion, hence a typing like ENFP would be more accurate (ENFP has extroversion [Ne-Si], with Fi-Te).

Have fun!

Special thanks to littlewyng for bringing this to everyone's attention.

(7/14/2021)
If you want, you can answer the questions here, and copy and paste the answers you've written to the website:

Proust, Questionnaires, Questions to ask before marriage

What is your idea of perfect happiness?
Which living person do you most admire?
What is the trait you most admire in yourself?
What is the trait you most admire in others?
What is your greatest extravagance?
What is the quality you most like in a man?
What is the quality you most like in a woman?
When and where were you happiest?
Which talent would you most like to have?
If you could change one thing about yourself, what would it be?
What do you consider your greatest achievement?
What is your most treasured possession?
What is your favorite occupation?
What do you most value in your friends?
Who do you most admire?
What kind of person would you LIKE to be?
Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation.
What is it that you desire in life?
What activities energize you most?

What beliefs do you have about yourself that resulted from your childhood?
What memories of childhood bring the most joy?
If you could change anything about the way you were raised, what would it be and why?
What is the best thing you have done for yourself? For someone else?
How would you rank all the priorities in your life: work, family, spouse, friends, hobbies, church, school, etc.? Does your ranking reflect the amount of time you spend on each?
How do you handle stress? What replenishes your mind, body, and spirit?
What makes you feel the most alive?
How do you handle change and the unexpected?

What are your biggest strengths?
Where do you see yourself in five years?
What is your dream job like?
How would you describe yourself? How would a good friend or close relative describe you?
What do you like to do outside of work?
What is your greatest accomplishment?
How do you define success?
What has been the most rewarding career experience you have had so far?
What are you passionate about?
What motivates you?
What do you like to do in your free time?
What is your lifelong aspirations?

(updated February 23, 2022) Questions from Courtland Allen, co-founder of Indie Hackers:

What kinds of things have I enjoyed working on in the past?
What kinds of work have driven me insane in the past?
What am I passionate about?
When was the last time I was so excited I could barely contain myself?
What about the last time I got really angry about something?
Am I usually happier working alone or with other people?
How much free time do I want to have in my life?
What do I absolutely love telling other people about?
What have I spent the most time in life learning about?
What do I believe that most people don't?
How much money do I want to make?
What kinds of people would I like to meet and interact with?
What am I particularly good at?
What am I bad at?
What kinds of praise and accolades have I gotten in the past?
What is it that people say about me that makes me feel the best?
When am I good at motivating myself, and when do I need others to hold me accountable?
What do I never get bored of doing, even when it gets hard?
What gives me energy?
What stresses me out?
What kinds of errors and mistakes have I tended to make in the past?
What do I want to learn about or get better at?
Who do I respect?
Whose life am I jealous of?
What do I wish I was forced to do on a regular basis?
What kinds of people, if any, would I want working alongside me? Any specific individuals?
What aspects of my life do I want to keep intact no matter what?
In an ideal world, what kind of life would I want to live, and what kind of person would I be?
What would I like to change about the world around me?
What parts of running a business scare or worry me? What parts excite me?


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

These were the results I got just copying and pasting what I said in my conversations over the last couple days.


----------



## OneTriz (Jul 17, 2019)

The Last said:


> These were the results I got just copying and pasting what I said in my conversations over the last couple days.
> View attachment 878873


Lol, I got the same for the first three from inputting this
30% ENTP
18% INTJ
12% INFJ


----------



## lifeaholic (Jan 13, 2021)

Writings from forum postings and replies : 










Essay on why I would be a good applicant :











My favorite songs:

Spirits (The Strumbellas)










Another song I like :

Twenty-one pilots Ride


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

The Last said:


> These were the results I got just copying and pasting what I said in my conversations over the last couple days.
> View attachment 878873


The following post has INFJ and INTJ about equally. 

From this and other postings, you do appear to be Ni dominant, and reading it for myself, you might indeed be using Fe-Ti, though I will need a photo to be sure

In any case, if I pick between INFJ or INTJ, I would pick INFJ, and it appears you also use Clairsentience and Clairgustance.

This is the writing for the typing:



> What's funny is Jung typed himself as just a thinker with a great deal of intuition and that is all you need for it. Doesn't even say extraverted or introverted for himself. He also says the types change over time like a sensor can become an intuitive.
> 
> I more have a problem with the cancerous mass of MBTI "gurus" like CS Joseph or nearly everyone else I've seen on youtube who just say shit they want to make up that day. Frank James is pretty bad too. He does a video on what it's like to be an Ni dominant as someone who forgets to buy toothpaste because that's a sensory detail. "Oh wow that's me I forget I'm running out of toothpaste that must make me an Ni." Same thing with articles that say if you are an Si you must be some kind of conservative because you hate change.
> 
> ...


----------



## Astrida88 (Jun 6, 2019)

I put some of my recent posts there (I copied only results above 10%):

Short post about me learning back in high school: *INTJ *41%
Long post about ENTPs Ti: *ENTP *91%
Short post about vegetables: *INTJ *19%* INFP *15%* ENFP *14%* ENTP* 11%
A long post about my childchood: *INTJ *41%* ENFP *19%
A long post about living in apartments: *INFP *14%* INTJ *12%
My most recent questionaire:* INFP *21%* ENTP *15%

At least it recognizes me as an intuitive.

BTW. It isn't the first time I see this tool. Last time I had fun playing with random sentences and discovering what type they bring. I don't have much time now but some interesting results I got by playing with it today were:
"I eat shit"* ENTJ* 99% 
"I smell shit" *ENTP *99%


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

If you want, you can answer the questions here, and copy and paste the answers you've written to the website:

The questions are taken from Proust Questionnaires, Questions to ask before marriage, and Common interview questions lists.

What is your idea of perfect happiness?
Which living person do you most admire?
What is the trait you most admire in yourself?
What is the trait you most admire in others?
What is your greatest extravagance?
What is the quality you most like in a man?
What is the quality you most like in a woman?
When and where were you happiest?
Which talent would you most like to have?
If you could change one thing about yourself, what would it be?
What do you consider your greatest achievement?
What is your most treasured possession?
What is your favorite occupation?
What do you most value in your friends?
Who do you most admire?
What kind of person would you LIKE to be?
Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation.
What is it that you desire in life?
What activities energize you most?

What beliefs do you have about yourself that resulted from your childhood?
What memories of childhood bring the most joy?
If you could change anything about the way you were raised, what would it be and why?
What is the best thing you have done for yourself? For someone else?
How would you rank all the priorities in your life: work, family, spouse, friends, hobbies, church, school, etc.? Does your ranking reflect the amount of time you spend on each?
How do you handle stress? What replenishes your mind, body, and spirit?
What makes you feel the most alive?
How do you handle change and the unexpected?

What are your biggest strengths?
Where do you see yourself in five years?
What is your dream job like?
How would you describe yourself? How would a good friend or close relative describe you?
What do you like to do outside of work?
What is your greatest accomplishment?
How do you define success?
What has been the most rewarding career experience you have had so far?
What are you passionate about?
What motivates you?
What do you like to do in your free time?
What is your lifelong aspirations?


----------



## FlyingT (Jul 10, 2018)

Sparky said:


> If you want, you can answer the questions here, and copy and paste the answers you've written to the website:
> 
> The questions are taken from Proust Questionnaires, Questions to ask before marriage, and Common interview questions lists.
> 
> ...


I did these and got this:









Pretty interesting results. I wish the website went into more detail on why, but very cool.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I am gonna post my dream and see what happens:

I was speaking to a multiple handicaped man who didn't speak english at a funfaire who was playing the accordion and I helped him translate from English when people came over to the wagon. The wagonwalls wear made of lamells, btw. And I was sitting in the middle of the "wall". I also knew French fluidly to my own suprice but Spanish too, so I could also translate from those without a problems.

At one point there was a something horrible that happend and we had to flee for our lives, but I had forseen the threath so I warned the others and we made it. There was a flood un the street and a woman driving in front of me asked for directions.

There was this company that an animalprotection group took over. I have no idea what company it was.

Lol 😆🤣😂
Here is my result:


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Here are more questions added. The complete list:

What is your idea of perfect happiness?
Which living person do you most admire?
What is the trait you most admire in yourself?
What is the trait you most admire in others?
What is your greatest extravagance?
What is the quality you most like in a man?
What is the quality you most like in a woman?
When and where were you happiest?
Which talent would you most like to have?
If you could change one thing about yourself, what would it be?
What do you consider your greatest achievement?
What is your most treasured possession?
What is your favorite occupation?
What do you most value in your friends?
Who do you most admire?
What kind of person would you LIKE to be?
Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation.
What is it that you desire in life?
What activities energize you most?

What beliefs do you have about yourself that resulted from your childhood?
What memories of childhood bring the most joy?
If you could change anything about the way you were raised, what would it be and why?
What is the best thing you have done for yourself? For someone else?
How would you rank all the priorities in your life: work, family, spouse, friends, hobbies, church, school, etc.? Does your ranking reflect the amount of time you spend on each?
How do you handle stress? What replenishes your mind, body, and spirit?
What makes you feel the most alive?
How do you handle change and the unexpected?

What are your biggest strengths?
Where do you see yourself in five years?
What is your dream job like?
How would you describe yourself? How would a good friend or close relative describe you?
What do you like to do outside of work?
What is your greatest accomplishment?
How do you define success?
What has been the most rewarding career experience you have had so far?
What motivates you?
What do you like to do in your free time?
What is your lifelong aspirations?

Questions from Courtland Allen, co-founder of Indie Hackers:

What kinds of things have I enjoyed working on in the past?
What kinds of work have driven me insane in the past?
What am I passionate about?
When was the last time I was so excited I could barely contain myself?
What about the last time I got really angry about something?
Am I usually happier working alone or with other people?
How much free time do I want to have in my life?
What do I absolutely love telling other people about?
What have I spent the most time in life learning about?
What do I believe that most people don't?
How much money do I want to make?
What kinds of people would I like to meet and interact with?
What am I particularly good at?
What am I bad at?
What kinds of praise and accolades have I gotten in the past?
What is it that people say about me that makes me feel the best?
When am I good at motivating myself, and when do I need others to hold me accountable?
What do I never get bored of doing, even when it gets hard?
What gives me energy?
What stresses me out?
What kinds of errors and mistakes have I tended to make in the past?
What do I want to learn about or get better at?
Who do I respect?
Whose life am I jealous of?
What do I wish I was forced to do on a regular basis?
What kinds of people, if any, would I want working alongside me? Any specific individuals?
What aspects of my life do I want to keep intact no matter what?
In an ideal world, what kind of life would I want to live, and what kind of person would I be?
What would I like to change about the world around me?
What parts of running a business scare or worry me? What parts excite me?


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

*INTJ*
19%
*ENFJ*
17%
*ENFP*
12%
*ENTP*
10%
*ESFJ*
9%
*ENTJ*
6%
*ISFP*
6%
*INTP*
6%
*INFP*
5%
*INFJ*
3%
*ESFP*
2%
*ESTJ*
2%
*ISTP*
2%
*ISFJ*
1%
*ESTP*
0%
*ISTJ*
0%


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

Well that's interesting I've taken texts from a few things I typed around the forum and it's analysis of what I put in was this


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I remember doing this once before and came out as ESFP. I guess I put in the right post to get this. Post #9 https://www.personalitycafe.com/thr...ed-invasion-of-ukraine.1365599/#post-44316532

*INTJ*
87%
*ENFJ*
5%
*ESTJ*
2%
*ENTJ*
1%
*ESFJ*
1%
*ENFP*
1%
*INFJ*
1%
*ESFP*
1%
*INFP*
0%
*ESTP*
0%
*INTP*
0%
*ISTP*
0%
*ISFP*
0%
*ISFJ*
0%
*ENTP*
0%
*ISTJ*
0%


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

> What's funny is Jung typed himself as just a thinker with a great deal of intuition and that is all you need for it. Doesn't even say extraverted or introverted for himself. He also says the types change over time like a sensor can become an intuitive.
> 
> I more have a problem with the cancerous mass of MBTI "gurus" like CS Joseph or nearly everyone else I've seen on youtube who just say shit they want to make up that day. Frank James is pretty bad too. He does a video on what it's like to be an Ni dominant as someone who forgets to buy toothpaste because that's a sensory detail. "Oh wow that's me I forget I'm running out of toothpaste that must make me an Ni." Same thing with articles that say if you are an Si you must be some kind of conservative because you hate change.
> 
> ...


This guy is spot on, It's a reason why I dont have great releationship with MBTI.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Given how money is not earned or saved, but how much money you can bring to how many people, instead of asking how much money you want to make, you can ask how much money you want the people around you to make. 

So, how much money do you want people around you to make?


----------

